# What would you do??



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

A couple weeks of go out scouting there was a snow spread set up in the southern part of ND. I drove around the section just to check it out.. Its always nice checking out what the spread looks like but when driving by I noticed a canadian laying in the ditch. I went out and kicked it and it still was pretty plyable.
It hadn't had been dead long! and it was only about 400 yards away from this spread. I thought about calling it in but never did as I wouldn't want to be "that guy" for something that I wasn't sure of.

What Would You Do?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

teamextrema said:


> A couple weeks of go out scouting there was a snow spread set up in the southern part of ND. I drove around the section just to check it out.. Its always nice checking out what the spread looks like but when driving by I noticed a canadian laying in the ditch. I went out and kicked it and it still was pretty plyable.
> It hadn't had been dead long! and it was only about 400 yards away from this spread. I thought about calling it in but never did as I wouldn't want to be "that guy" for something that I wasn't sure of.
> 
> What Would You Do?


How did you know he was a canadian? Did you check his passport?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

teamextrema said:


> A couple weeks of go out scouting there was a snow spread set up in the southern part of ND. I drove around the section just to check it out.. Its always nice checking out what the spread looks like but when driving by I noticed a canadian laying in the ditch. I went out and kicked it and it still was pretty plyable.
> It hadn't had been dead long! and it was only about 400 yards away from this spread. I thought about calling it in but never did as I wouldn't want to be "that guy" for something that I wasn't sure of.
> 
> What Would You Do?


If you didn't witness it then you have no reason to call it in. For all you know it could have been hit by a car!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

If it had a pellet in it I would have picked it up and put it on the hood of their truck for all to see and drove away....the worry about "what if" they would be doing would be much worst then any small petty fine they would get if you called it in.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

We caught a guy "walking briskly" away from a dead Canada Goose too.... didn't wave at us and took off in their truck pretty fast. It was obvious that they shot it... We took the plate from the truck and picked up the empty round for the Warden.


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Another reason this spring season is a bad idea.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

> Another reason this spring season is a bad idea.


I wouldn't agree that this is a bad reason for the spring season to be bad.. Simply if you can't identify a bird you shouldn't be out there.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

If you didn't witness it, I wouldn't do anything. It could have been a ditch pigger that was there and left before you got there. Or the honker could have been hit by a car. For some reason, those honkers love hanging out on gravel roads in the spring.

A couple weeks ago we were walking back to our trucks from the spread and seen a guy driving around with a rifle in his back window. I automatically "assumed" he was out shooting at birds with the rifle. I was almost tempted to call him in. The next time he drove by he stopped and talked to us and we shot the sh!t for a good half hour. When we were talking to him was when I noticed he had his shotgun laying next to him on the seat. He turned out to be a real great guy.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Its always nice checking out what the spread looks like but when driving by I noticed a canadian laying in the ditch.


If you didn't see it die and you are not a trout cop I would mind your own business. If I was in the spread and a vehical kept circling I would get worried about getting shot with a rifle. Please don't "stalk" ppl that are hunting. Nothing creeps me out more then trucks slowing down near the spread.


----------



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't you have a rifle and a shotgun in the same pickup I live here and am a farmer and i have both in my truck. What can they do to you not a dam thing.. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

hmmm... maybe you can ask some fellow avery pro staffers that lost a staff member last year to a rifle being shot into a spread. i think the guy that got killed was josh?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It was Josh legere?(sp) He was shot in the head with a .22 by some banjo that was trying to shoot geese. I just got a PM from the OP of the thread. He was telling me not to make it sound so bad that he was circling the field. Personally if I see another spread I avoid it for 2 reasons. 1 is I do not want to interfere in someone else's hunt and 2 what other hunters do is not my business. I would report violations but I do not go looking for trouble.[/quote]


----------



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

I know my right's and there is no law in the state of south dakota that reads you can't have a rifle and a shotgun in the same pickup or car just wanted to clear that up ................ :******: :******: :******:


----------



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I would never shoot a rifle from the road that's break'n the law in sodak . Two you don't hunt geese with high power's not a good thing to do. Three years ago a guy got shot laying in his decoy's out here it's sad just sad to here people doing this kind of stuff. Last year when i was deer hunting i have been seeing a BIG Buck useing my trees so i got up every morning and waited for him to show up . I saw some doe's come out ran towrd the highway and then the BIG OLD Boy steped out ran for the doe's so i took aim and all i could see is highway i could not live with my self if i made a bad shot and hit a car so i let the big one go i might get him next year he made it this winter so we will see what happens. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jewish Mallard said:


> Another reason this spring season is a bad idea.


Yeah, cause the same idiots never miss identify waterfowl in the fall either. :roll: :roll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

commander019 said:


> Jewish Mallard said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason this spring season is a bad idea.
> ...


x2

If you don't know for sure they shot it, no reason to call.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Its pretty hard not to pick out the honkers this time of year theyre the really big ones that actually fly within a half mile of the ground.


----------

